# skin problem



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi

I am 19 weeks and about 4 weeks ago I noticed a red line developing between my breasts, along the natural crease line I got when wearing a normal bra. At the time I was wearing underwired bras and my boobs were a bit squeezed together and so probably were a bit sweaty inbetween but I have been wearing maternity bras for two weeks now and the line is still there, it developed nto a kind of scaly, flaky line, I put aqueous cream on it at first which didn't seem to do anything and now I have started putting Sudocrem on it which seems to be having an effect but it hasn't gone yet.  It is not itchy, sore or smelly or anything but I just wondered if this sounds like anything you have heard of or seen before and whether i should go to the doctors about it or just carry on with the Sudocrem?   My next doc app. isn't for another 4 weeks. 

Thanks

kx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hormonal changes in pregnancy can affect your skin and delay things like that healing.  It doesn't sound to be anything pregnancy related, as you say, it's started as a sweat rash.  It might be worth asking your pharmacist if they have any other creams that might help.  Maybe, if while you are at home, try going bra free for a few hours, just to let the skin breathe.

Hope this is of help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

